# David Mitchell - If you haven't read him, you haven't read



## SevenWritez (Jun 28, 2008)

I used the search engine to see if someone here had at least mentioned him and was bothered when I saw no one had. Who is your favorite writer? Whose novels do you look forward to? Who do you believe possesses an astounding talent of not just wordplay and diction but voices and styles?

Well, Mitchell is better. Easily.

Ghostwritten

Number9Dream

Cloud Atlas

Black Swan Green

(Untitled 2009 novel)

I would attempt to explain why he kicks the shit out of everything you've read up until this point, but I fear that in my lack of beautiful prose I will act as a deterant to this man's greatness.

So here's what you do. Go to Amazon. Type in one of the titles I have given. Read the reviews, read the critical reception, and then head to your local library/Borders and pick it up.

You may think you've read great novels. But until you read Mitchell, you haven't read shit. That is all.


----------



## GodofLiterature (Jun 28, 2008)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

He does nothing for me. Nothing.


----------



## SevenWritez (Jun 28, 2008)

GodofLiterature said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> He does nothing for me. Nothing.


 
The only writer you like is Stephen King, and you've proven yourself an idiot in the past and in your "God of Literature," present. What I'm trying to say is your opinion means little on anything. Cheers.


----------



## GodofLiterature (Jun 28, 2008)

Again, resorting to name callings.

I thought you were better than Lin.


----------



## SevenWritez (Jun 28, 2008)

GodofLiterature said:


> Again, resorting to name callings.
> 
> I thought you were better than Lin.


 
He's fifty nine, I'm seventeen. I'm still arrogant/ignorant/belligerent/stupid so I type on a whim, care free of whether I praise or insult. Anyways, I'm making a statement based off of what I know of you from your other name. I have nothing against you Truth, but not once have you ever, EVER, listed a writer besides Stephen King. It naturally makes me skeptical of your views on literature. Unfair, yes, but it's the conclusion I came to after stumbling over a few of your author related posts - of which all mentioned and lauded King.


----------



## JHB (Jun 28, 2008)

Ban doesn't = IP ban?


----------



## ash somers (Jun 28, 2008)

i'm not familiar with David Mitchell, so i'll keep a look out, thanks

and if i ever get around to reading him, i'll let you know what i think

in the mean time i would highly recommend Ian McEwan - as da bomb!


----------



## RomanticRose (Jun 28, 2008)

Read all of them for a book club,  except the untitled one.  They were competent, but not to my taste.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 29, 2008)

> I thought you were better than Lin.



Oh yeah, like THAT'S possible.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jun 29, 2008)

I tried to find some of his stuff online to download after you mentioned him to me before, but my normal ebook places didn't have him.  If I ever get to the library I'll be sure to look him up.  I did get to read a little about his books, and it looked quite interesting.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 29, 2008)

The whole "he's better than anybody ever or anywhere" bit was so off-putting I lost any interest in pursuing it.


----------



## Patrick Beverley (Jun 29, 2008)

"If you haven't read him, you haven't read."

Why? Why make comments like that? I love Cloud Atlas and I just bought Black Swan Green and I happily anticipate reading it, but still. What's the point of a phrase like that?


----------



## GodofLiterature (Jun 29, 2008)

Committing the same sin, truth-teller does.

It's a shame, really. I can see why he was banned.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 29, 2008)

> I can see why he was banned.



Then why are you back?


----------



## Ghost.X (Jul 2, 2008)

It's not your place to decide that David Mitchell is the best. That is only your personal opinion. It would be better to say something like he's my favorite author. I'm sure he's a pretty good writer, but the best? That just degrades every other work. And any other work, more or less, has equal rights for our attention. You make David seem like the next Shakespeare.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 2, 2008)

That whole "if you haven't read him, you haven't read" is a pretty good way to turn off everybody who sees it immediately.


----------



## JosephB (Jul 2, 2008)

I could say that about a lot of authors. Great, influential, wonderful writers. I get chills when I read their work. Authors I'd consider must read, if you want to write. I won't though.


----------



## SevenWritez (Jul 2, 2008)

HEY MAN HE NOT DA BEST IT YOUR O-PEENYON ONLY!

Uh, no shit. If you want to read him, read him, don't, then don't. I'm not losing sleep over it, but after reading enough of the "classic," writers and others who are praised out the ass crack, I came to the conclusion that Mitchell is better than most. It's my opinion? No shit. Sensitive twats. 

And Truth Teller, please don't compare me to you.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 2, 2008)

> And Truth Teller, please don't compare me to you.



Isn't it creepy when he does that?


----------



## Wintermute (Jul 2, 2008)

It's hard to compare a great writer to another great writer. That's what's so great about them. They're unique. Personally, I'd take Gibson over Mitchell any day, but that doesn't mean I can say you haven't really read unless you've read Gibson, because he's not for everyone.


----------



## Ghost.X (Jul 2, 2008)

There's simply a better way to express your opinion. You don't have to piss people off and resort to name calling in the process. You have the etiquette of a ten year old kid. Scratch that, it doesn't do ten year old kids justice.

And it's really hard to respect a name when you express with such an attitude, so what is your purpose really?


----------



## HippoHead (Jul 8, 2008)

If this is the same David Mitchell who makes me chuckle like there's no tomorrow (Peep show) then I'm instantly buying all the books. But, of course it isn't. I'm sure he's actually just a very dull man who likes to read and write 

*picture of man with pipe in mouth, receding hair and a forgettable face placed within a long-sleeve shirt and jumper vest (dunno what they're called).*


----------



## Brightside (Jul 8, 2008)

For what its worth, David Mitchell is one of my favourite authors. His characters are vivid, and i can relate to most of them in some way. In his first few novels he seems to write about life, but with, lets say, a different twist. 

His book Black Swan Green really got me, as i had gone through some of the same stuff when i was young, which gave the book and author even more credibility in my personal opinion. Like all great authors, he has the eye for detail and catches his readers breath when you least expect it.

He's worth a read.

Thats my opinion!!!


----------

